# Biggest wheel and tire i can get



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Have you have looked in the Tire & Wheel section here? We even have Tire & Wheel vendors, please visit them, all questions are free & Welcome!?


----------



## Godfrey (Nov 2, 2019)

I dont know where? I just want to know what the maximum size of the tire


----------



## TheCruz (Oct 13, 2020)

I have 18×9.5 225/45R. 2017 cruze rs body. They stick out about 3/4in. Looks sexy and much better grip on turns.


----------

